
Freetrade, the UK challenger stockbroker, completes $15M Series A - varsis
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/31/freetrade-series-a/
======
JahWob
According to a US based equivalent Robinhood [1] they make a significant
portion of their funds from "uninvested cash that isn't swept to our network
of program banks. We do this primarily by depositing cash in interest-bearing
bank accounts outside of Robinhood Financial."

Do companies like this fall into any of the same regulations that normal
bank/financial institutions require? Is there a big fractional reserve held by
these companies somewhere that needs to represent their client's uninvested
money?

1 - [https://robinhood.com/support/articles/360001226106/how-
robi...](https://robinhood.com/support/articles/360001226106/how-robinhood-
makes-money/)

